# ATV resale value



## gamekeeper (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm looking to sell my 2001 Kawaski Prarie 300; but: i'm not sure of a fair price. Anyone know of any published list of ATV's and their resale value. Any info would be appreciated.
Good Hunting!
Gamekeeper


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 13, 2004)

*kelly blue book*

you can go to www.kbb.com 

they list atv's under the 'motorcycle' category. unfortunately they only have trade in value and retail value. 

-Chris


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 13, 2004)

search on http://www.traderonline.com for the model/year you are looking at. That will give you an idea for a going price....


----------

